# New Headliner!! (Finally)



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

As some may know, the humidity here in Florida is terrible. My headliner has been sagging for quite sometime. I finally got a chance to swap it out. I purchased the suede from Joann Fabrics for 12 bucks. The glue was 30 dollars from there as well. Removing the headliner was easy. Reinstalling it was an absolute pain, but I eventually got it in. I absolutely love it! Here are the pics. Enjoy


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I couldn't handle a suede headliner because I'd get all anal about the material going every which way. I would need to brush it daily


----------



## Pyk (Apr 8, 2012)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> I couldn't handle a suede headliner because I'd get all anal about the material going every which way. I would need to brush it daily


haha! at least it's easy to ignore being right above your head. Just brush it once and don't let anyone touch it.

Looks pretty nice and a great price, how long did the install take?


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Too much red, should have done black imo.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

:cheers I like it looks good. i have all black interior and i want to do the suede were your car is naturally red inserts. Now with the offsetting black seats in my car i may contemplate the headliner as well. Nicely done sir


----------



## brisket (Nov 24, 2010)

how hard is it to get the headliner down mine has a small sag above driver seat
:confused


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd like to see someone do black Alcantara.


----------



## gto_cape (May 19, 2012)

looks great man. Well done


----------



## mgfliby (Jun 18, 2012)

Just bought my 05. Needs headliner redone and one new visor. Would love some tips on the headliner. I was all good until he said "Installing it was a b****!"  HELP


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks good, 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

How to: Remove headliner - LS1GTO.com Forums heres a guide to remove headliner


----------



## leondeguerrero (Oct 23, 2009)

looks really nice bro imma do the same for mine


----------

